# [scsi] Lecteur de bande HP / Carte scsi HP Smart Array 532

## NiQoZ

Voila mon problème :

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une carte scsi  "HP Smart Array 532 - 2 Canal - Ultra160 SCSI - 160 Mo/s - RAID 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 - PCI 64" et d'un lecteur de bandes "HP Storage Work DLT VS160".

Je dispose d'un serveur Dell poweredge 1430sc equipé d'un autre controleur scsi SAS.

Tout ca sur Gentoo Of Course ....  :Laughing: 

Lorque je lance une copie de données sur le lecteur ex :

```

tar -cf /dev/nst0 /unrepertoire

```

Cela fonctionne. Mais des que je tente un quelquonque repositionement ex :

```

mt -f /dev/nst0 rewind

```

Le rembobinage commence et au bout de 4 secondes environ :

```
 

mt -f /dev/nst0 rewind

/dev/nst0: Input/output error

```

et si je tente une autre commande :

```

 mt -f /dev/nst0 status

/dev/nst0: No such device or address

```

de plus voici le dmesg correspondant :

```

Jul  1 16:05:59 powerniqoz cciss: cp ffff81003ce5d7a8 timedout  ==> CA PLANTE ICI

Jul  1 16:06:02 powerniqoz cciss0: resetting tape drive or medium changer.

Jul  1 16:06:02 powerniqoz st 3:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Jul  1 16:06:02 powerniqoz st0: Error 30000 (sugg. bt 0x0, driver bt 0x0, host bt 0x3).

```

je suis obligé de faire cela pour réinitialiser ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

echo "scsi remove-single-device 3 0 0 0" >/proc/scsi/scsi

echo "scsi add-single-device 3 0 0 0"  >/proc/scsi/scsi

```

Alors voici les infos que je peut fournir :

1) Au boot du pc la carte HP reconnait le lecteur comme étant sur son "Port=1 et son ID=1" (on peut changer l'ID derriere le lecteur avec un comutateur)

 Ensuite le système reconnait la carte comme cela ?

```

powerniqoz ~ # cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices:

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: SEAGATE  Model: ST3146755SS      Rev: T107

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST3250620NS      Rev: G   

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00                                   ===> Si je comprend bien ID=0 ?

  Vendor: HP       Model: DLT VS160        Rev: 2400

  Type:   Sequential-Access                ANSI  SCSI revision: 02

```

Est ce normal ???

2) Voici pour d'autres infos si ca peut aider...  :

```

powerniqoz ~ # uname -r

2.6.21-gtocks1

powerniqoz ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                6400  0 

i2c_core               22592  0 

st                     38820  0 

capability              4872  0 

commoncap               6400  1 capability

cciss                  59080  0                          ===> Module pour HP smart array 5xxxx

shpchp                 32412  0 

pci_hotplug            15368  1 shpchp

sg                     35560  0 

powerniqoz ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000V Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 92)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2 (rev 92)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 92)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset DMA Engine (rev 92)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 92)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 92)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 92)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 92)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 92)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 92)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 92)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller (rev 09)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SATA IDE Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

02:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

03:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 (rev 01)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

05:08.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)

07:05.0 RAID bus controller: Compaq Computer Corporation Smart Array 5i/532 (rev 01)

09:09.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

```

et encore :

```

powerniqoz ~ # lsscsi -l

[2:0:0:0]    disk    SEAGATE  ST3146755SS      T107  /dev/sda

  state=running queue_depth=64 scsi_level=6 type=0 device_blocked=0 timeout=60

[2:0:1:0]    disk    ATA      ST3250620NS      G     /dev/sdb

  state=running queue_depth=64 scsi_level=6 type=0 device_blocked=0 timeout=60

[3:0:0:0]    tape    HP       DLT VS160        2400  /dev/st0

  state=offline queue_depth=1 scsi_level=3 type=1 device_blocked=0 timeout=900

```

Donc principale question car je ne connait pas du tout le scsi...   :Embarassed: 

Est ce normal qu'au boot la carte me dit lecteur sur port 1 et id 1 et que le noyau reconnaisse le lecteur en id 0 ????

Cela peut il être l'origine de mon problème ..

Vos conseils sont les bienvenus car je patauge...   :Shocked:   

----------

